# Europe according to the British



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2013)




----------



## K-man (May 27, 2013)

Mmm! Interesting comment when you look at all the economic woes of Europe. Britain alone demonstrated the sense of retaining its own currency and that has kept the country in a much stronger financial position and perhaps delivered a salient lesson to any country considering abandoning the independence of its own currency. Furthermore it demonstrates that a marriage of convenience, ie the EU, is not the same as a marriage of equals, ie a trade arrangement with another economy of similar strength.  :asian:


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2013)

K-man said:


> Mmm! Interesting comment when you look at all the economic woes of Europe. Britain alone demonstrated the sense of retaining its own currency and that has kept the country in a much stronger financial position and perhaps delivered a salient lesson to any country considering abandoning the independence of its own currency. Furthermore it demonstrates that a marriage of convenience, ie the EU, is not the same as a marriage of equals, ie a trade arrangement with another economy of similar strength.  :asian:



I thought this was funny because most of the time I see these memes about with the US as being the butt of the joke. This one was sent to me by a German family member and it gave a little insight into some political attitudes over there.


----------



## TimoS (May 27, 2013)

K-man said:


> Britain alone demonstrated the sense of retaining its own currency



Not entirely alone. Of the EU countries Sweden and Denmark kept theirs also. As to how much competitive advantage e.g. Sweden has received from it compared to Finland is apparently not clear. Statistics can be interpreted in so many ways, after all  Of course I'm not glad to see all those millions pumped to keep some countries up and running (well, on their knees and crawling, at least), but I still think that the euro is a pretty good idea, saves me the hassle of changing money when I go to most countries here  
Oh and I've seen other maps of Europe done in similar fashion. One was Europe according to Berlusconi, can't remember the others. I'll try to remember to post them here tomorrow.


----------



## Sukerkin (May 27, 2013)

Mostly smile inducing other than the "Uncharted bit" - too much grief went on there that our forces were involved in trying to stop for that to sit well with me.

Can't figure out why Moldovia is "Oh Dear" ... clearly missed something there .


----------



## granfire (May 27, 2013)

I am not sure about Germany and the dirty porn...I was under the impression Finland and Sweden were leaders....


----------



## arnisador (May 27, 2013)

Heh.


----------



## Makalakumu (May 27, 2013)

granfire said:


> I am not sure about Germany and the dirty porn...I was under the impression Finland and Sweden were leaders....



Scheisse Porn.


----------



## TimoS (May 27, 2013)

Here are the rest of the images that I have: 

Europe according to 

French 
 View attachment $french europe.jpg

Americans 
 View attachment $american europe.jpg

Berlusconi (not sure how well known Silvio Berlusconi, the former prime minister of Italy, is outside Europe, but the map pretty much tells you what you need to know about him  ) 
 View attachment $berlusconi europe.jpg

Greeks 
 View attachment $greek europe.jpg

Italians 
 View attachment $italian europe.jpg


----------



## Manseau (May 28, 2013)

"It is not the function of our Government to keep the citizen from  falling into error; it is the function of the citizen to keep the  Government from falling into error." U.S. Supreme Court in American  Communications Association v. Douds

A warm hello to our friends in the UK. It is inspiring to see common sense and stirs hope amid a sea of disillusionment. Very best regards,     David


----------



## DennisBreene (May 28, 2013)

TimoS said:


> Here are the rest of the images that I have:
> 
> Europe according to
> 
> ...



Thanks, that was very helpful in planning my next holiday in Europe. I would have missed some really hot spots using Michelin.


----------

